# Generator



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we recently purchased 2 Honda's. We have a Coleman Powermate 1850 to part with with anyone is interested. We used it dry camping for 2 years to keep batteries charged, watched tv and videos..etc. 
You can pm me if you are interested, we can bring to rally.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> we recently purchased 2 Honda's. We have a Coleman Powermate 1850 to part with with anyone is interested. We used it dry camping for 2 years to keep batteries charged, watched tv and videos..etc.
> You can pm me if you are interested, we can bring to rally.


Tawnya,

Bring it along to the rally. That's what CamperAndy did last time, and he found a sucker , er, buyer in me!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> we recently purchased 2 Honda's. We have a Coleman Powermate 1850 to part with with anyone is interested. We used it dry camping for 2 years to keep batteries charged, watched tv and videos..etc.
> You can pm me if you are interested, we can bring to rally.


Tawnya,

Bring it along to the rally. That's what CamperAndy did last time, and he found a sucker , er, buyer in me!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
you always make me laugh!


----------

